# I photos ne marchent plus



## EX2945 (29 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, j'ai effacer toutes les photos de mon Ipad pour le nettoyer un peu, et maintenant quand j'essaie de synchroniser les photos avec Itunes il me met le message d'erreur :
L'Ipad ne peut pas être synchroniser. Le fichier requis est introuvable.

J'ai rebooter mon ipad, Itunes est à jour, rien ne change....

Quelqu'un à t il déjà eu ce problème ?


----------



## arbaot (29 Juillet 2010)

quand l'iPad est connecté à iTunes dans l'onglet Photos

verifier la case à cocher

 [v] Synchroniser les photos depuis iPhotos (ou autres suivant le cas...)


----------



## EX2945 (30 Juillet 2010)

La case est bien cochée, il essaye de le synchroniser mais n'y arrive pas...


----------



## salamander (30 Juillet 2010)

T'as qu'a faire un restore, tu ne perdras aucune donnée, et tu pourras logiquement synchroniser à nouveau, enfin, je te le souhaite.


----------



## EX2945 (31 Juillet 2010)

Je l'ai fais 2 fois, cela n'a rien changé...

Mais j'ai trouvé le problème, c'est en faite le fichier ipod photo cache qui était défaillant (pour info, il sert à adapter le format des photos pour l'Ipad). Il suffit de supprimer ce fichier, et Iphoto en recrée un automatiquement.

Donc voilà, si cela arrive à d'autres...

Merci pour votre aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------

Encore une question, il y a t il un moyen d'ordonner les évènement d'Iphoto sur l'Ipad.

Car moi, mon Ipad ne reprend pas le même ordre que sur mon mac...


----------



## arbaot (1 Août 2010)

si modif dans iPhoto sur ordi  après chaque synchro au premier lancement de iPhoto su l'iPad on a








ensuite dans la barre du haut






chez moi les Événements sont classé comme sur l'ordi 
 chaque modification est prise en compte à chaque synchronisation

les Photos sont présentées par date original (dans le panneau Infos détaillées sur la photo) 
 chaque modif (Ajuster la date et l'heure) est prise en compte en effaçant tte les photos de l'ipad puis re-synchro


----------



## EX2945 (5 Août 2010)

Justement, dans Iphoto (sur mon mac) je reclasse les évènements comme bon me semble. Et mon Ipad ne suit pas le même classement, es tu sûr que si tu change le classement manuellement de tes évènement sur ton ordinateur, ton Ipad suivra ???

Car le mien non...


----------



## yotraxx (23 Août 2010)

EX2945 a dit:


> Je l'ai fais 2 fois, cela n'a rien changé...
> 
> Mais j'ai trouvé le problème, c'est en faite le fichier ipod photo cache qui était défaillant (pour info, il sert à adapter le format des photos pour l'Ipad). Il suffit de supprimer ce fichier, et Iphoto en recrée un automatiquement.
> 
> ...



MERCI MERCI MERCI !!

Tout roule maintenant !! :love:

L'article officiel:
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1314?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------

